# '96 Sentra Won't Start



## Hyenadoc (Nov 21, 2004)

Our '96 Sentra (manual transmission) won't start. This took us completely by surprise; there was no warning of failure. There's plenty of juice in the lights, so the battery seems fine. The engine doesn't even try to turn over (no whirrs, clicks, nothing, though the dash lights come on as normal). Could this possibly be a result of something being wrong with the safety mechanism that won't let the car start unless the clutch is engaged?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Hyenadoc said:


> Our '96 Sentra (manual transmission) won't start. This took us completely by surprise; there was no warning of failure. There's plenty of juice in the lights, so the battery seems fine. The engine doesn't even try to turn over (no whirrs, clicks, nothing, though the dash lights come on as normal). Could this possibly be a result of something being wrong with the safety mechanism that won't let the car start unless the clutch is engaged?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not too inclined with all the safety mechanisms of a manual but sounds like you're thinking in the right direction. Did you check all the fuses under the hood? It's definately electrical from what you said. Hopefully someone with knowledge of the clutch interlock switch and stuff will chime in here soon with a better answer.

Mitch


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Could be that your starter died.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

check the interlock sensor thing... it's under your steering wheel panel at the fulcrum of the clutch pedal... download the FSM and use its diagnostic instructions as well


----------



## ProjectNissan (Nov 19, 2004)

*1 thing it could be*

*I had the same problem once and all it was, was a 7.5 fuse under the hood for the engine control unit. I think there are 4-6 of them but there are atleast 2 under the hood. So check for the 7.5 fuses or all the ENG.CONT fuses* :thumbup:


----------



## Hyenadoc (Nov 21, 2004)

*An update*

First of all, thanks for the responses, everybody. This kind of problem is so frustrating, and unfortunately for us, this isn't the first time we've had to contend with hard to diagnose engine trouble. A few people who were more car-savvy than us tried to get it started without success -- though they did discover a battery terminal that had partially broken. The car still seems to be fully powered (lights, radio, etc.), but he seemed convinced that that might be the problem. We tried to jump it but had no success. I don't think it's the battery, but then, I'm no expert... Either way we're off to get a new battery terminal.

Here's how things currently stand: We've checked all the fuses (under the hood and below the dash and they seem fine -- though the big green ones (30 and 70 amp) I'm not sure how to check. I think they're okay.

Maybe these clues will help: When we turn the key, there's a low hum for a few seconds that then stops. If the hood is up, you can also hear a faint, single click. The guys that helped us didn't think it was the starter, since it would cause more noise, or multiple clicks. Also, the brake is stiffer than it usually is before starting. Related or just coincidence?

As always, any thoughts or speculations are welcome. Could it be that the car is pulling enough power from the battery for the secondary systems, but not enough to start? Let us know.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Hyenadoc said:


> First of all, thanks for the responses, everybody. This kind of problem is so frustrating, and unfortunately for us, this isn't the first time we've had to contend with hard to diagnose engine trouble. A few people who were more car-savvy than us tried to get it started without success -- though they did discover a battery terminal that had partially broken. The car still seems to be fully powered (lights, radio, etc.), but he seemed convinced that that might be the problem. We tried to jump it but had no success. I don't think it's the battery, but then, I'm no expert... Either way we're off to get a new battery terminal.
> 
> Here's how things currently stand: We've checked all the fuses (under the hood and below the dash and they seem fine -- though the big green ones (30 and 70 amp) I'm not sure how to check. I think they're okay.
> 
> ...


The humming when you first turn the key is the fuel pump, and the brakes being stiffer could be because you depressed it a couple of times when the car was off, so I don't think its related... In my *opinion* it sounds as if its the starter, but that is the expansive way to go. If the electric starter was completely shot it would not make much of any noise. If it was the starter gearing then it would be screaming. So it sound as if the slight click would be the electrical sending juice to the starter and the windings in the starter are shot. Like I said this is my opinion. I think the first thing to do is check to see if its getting as much power as it should be (the stater that is) using the FSM and a volt meter. If its not getting power then its probitally the interlock. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I had the same problem. The starter died. No clicks or warnings at all. I went to the wrecking yard and got a starter for $35.00. That solved my problem. The only way you're gonna get that car started is by pushing it and popping the clutch.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^^you could do this^^^^^
find a gentle hill (then you can be lazy and not push it) or push it and get it moving, then pop the clutch like konfusion said, it may take a few trys but if it starts up than its not the engine or ignition, then you are left with the starter............... :cheers: i wouldnt suggest starting your car like thins all everytime lol but i think once is ok for it? any one have anyother ideas?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*Clutch Interlock Switch Location*

I posted the clutch interlock switch location in a previous thread. It is adjustable, and may have moved to where it does not make contact any more.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=699734&postcount=5

The clutch interlock relay is under the hood on the passenger side near the fender inside the relay box. If you stand in front of the car it is the third one from the firewall on the left inside the relay box. If you remove the relay and put a jumper between terminals 3 and 5 in the relay box, the clutch interlock switch is taken out of the circuit, and the car will start if the switch is defective or out of alignment. (If your car has anti-theft, it is taken out of the circuit, too.)

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> I posted the clutch interlock switch location in a previous thread. It is adjustable, and may have moved to where it does not make contact any more.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=699734&postcount=5
> 
> ...


if you do this can you start your car in neutral? with out having the press in the clutch?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> if you do this can you start your car in neutral? with out having the press in the clutch?


Yes. If you bypass the clutch solenoid the starter will work in neutral or in gear even if the clutch is not depressed.

Lew


----------



## Hyenadoc (Nov 21, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Yes. If you bypass the clutch solenoid the starter will work in neutral or in gear even if the clutch is not depressed.


Just to be sure (because while we have (too much) experience dealing with malfunctioning vehicles, we're not as techy as we could be  ), what do you mean exactly by putting a jumper between the two terminals? Just connect them with a wire or...?

Thanks again to everyone for helping us diagnose this problem. :banana:


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

It does sound like the starter. You can test this by tapping the starter a few times. If the car starts afterwards, it's your starter that needs replacing. The good news is that you have a manual tranny, and starters are easier to access on the manual GA's. So it shouldn't be too difficult to DIY.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

Do you have a security system? The security system disables the starter, which could be why you're not hearing it click.


----------



## Hyenadoc (Nov 21, 2004)

Always try the simple stuff first, and then try it again. We did some additional testing with the clutch safety switch and it turns out it got misaligned. Fixed it back into place and the car starts up just fine!   :cheers: 

Thanks everyone for their help!


----------



## Hyenadoc (Nov 21, 2004)

Nevermind. Spoke too soon.  Though the car started up fine twice after the switch fix, the third time it started and died, and now once again it won't start at all.  

Back to the drawing board.


----------

